# Spider-Man 2



## Pete (Apr 13, 2004)

Holy Crap!

Though I didn't think it was possible, this might even be a better movie than X-Men 2. RUN to your local theater and pay whatever it costs to see this unbelievable flick! It's worth every penny.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Hey, you are back!

Me and Aprille saw it last night, and Pete ain't kidding. This movie has the best comic book fight scenes you could possibly imagine. Alfred Molina as Doc Ock is perfect.

Just don't let the Catwoman trailer bum you out before the movie.


----------



## The Shape (Apr 14, 2004)

This movie was one of the best movies that I ever saw, period (IMO). I loved the story, the characters, and yes the fight scenes were amazing. I totally agree that they cast Doc Ock perfectly, and Alfred Molina kept the character cool and collected, and did not fall into the "Super-villain actor" trap of overacting.

I saw this movie with my girlfriend twice since Wednesday, and she already wants to see it again. Definitely worth every penny, and I only hope that Sam Raimi stays on board for these movies and keeps the great stories coming! Great movie overall...


----------



## Lilith (Apr 13, 2004)

Fell asleep watching this film. It was boring. I jsut didn't like it. It wasn't what I thought it would be. Not worth my time or money actually. But I seen it in Universal Studios so I guess in away that was worth it but it wasn't so hot of a movie.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Poor Lilith (He says, walking away sadly shaking his head) I guess she was hoping for Ock and Spidey to "get together," and it blew her sense of wonder and amazement out the proverbial window when they didn't "tie one on."

This was definitely a comic book come to life. I just got back from seeing it, and was totally blown away, by the way the whole movie was handled. The fight scene on the train was truly amazing, and the inner turmoil that Peter Parker faced, "To be or not to be," was well played by Tobey MacGuire. Alfred Molina played Dr.Octopus to such perfection, that his portrayal of one of Spider-Man's arch-nemesis, belongs right up there with Nicholsons Joker, and MacKellans Magneto, as possibly one of the best villians to light up the silver screen since Darth Vader and Khan Noonian Singh.

Believe me, all of us who have seen this wonderful flick that have posted on this forum combined couldn't do this wonderful film the justice it deserves. So, I echo Pete and Shape's sentiments---No matter what it takes, get off your ass now and go see it!


----------



## Lilith (Apr 13, 2004)

I figured you will say something like that  

Tell you the truth I was also exhausted when I watched it hense maybe I should see it again. I wasn't much into Spider Man to begin with. I prefer X-men so I bascly really had no true interest in seeing the film anyway lol...


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Lets face it, Lil: Without Spider-Man, there would be NO X-Men!


----------



## Lilith (Apr 13, 2004)

lol... maybe so


----------



## The Shape (Apr 14, 2004)

I just find it so funny. My whole life, I have been a huge Spidey fan. As long as I can remember, I have been a fan of his comics and cartoons (starting with the cartoons between '67 and '70). I was really skeptical of the first one, but walked out of the theater loving it. Saw the second one while holding high expectations, and loved it even more!

The funniest thing of it all, is my girlfriend is now a newly found Spiderman fan! I think she liked the movie even more than I am, and she is getting curious about some of his comics. She asked me to pull out some of my old Spidey comics for her to look at. 

I don't know what they put into that movie, but thank you Sam Raimi and Co.!!


----------

